# car gazebo?



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Im pretty tired of getting pine needles out of the seals of my car and am not looking forward to scraping snow and ice off the car. I have seen someone on here with a gazebo for a car that you can drive into and out that fits well. Does anyone on here know of one that might suit a TT. Thanks in advance.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Give bigsyd a PM he has a tent/garage


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

This is mine m8




























Not had a single problem with it now in 2years, from very high winds to










From

http://www.cartents.co.uk/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> This is mine m8


Awesome, that's exactly what I was looking for. I saw yours some time ago and couldn't remember who's it was. Thanks!


----------



## TTMK2_TJ (Mar 2, 2009)

5star tent cover! Really spiffy with that under covering!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Syds looks perfect for what you are after, make sure you can tether it down. Not so bad on the ones like Syds, as the weight of the car holds it down. I have seen gazebo/marquee style ones flying off in gusts of wind and scratching the hell out of cars..

If you do go for the gazebo/marquee style, make sure you get some weights for it..


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

Don't know about ones for cars but last year the Gazebo we have for outdoors went up on New year's eve for smokers coming to the house for a party. Before we had a chance to take it down we had all that snow and the weight of the snow collapsed and broke the Gazebo.

Ant


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

dooka said:


> Syds looks perfect for what you are after, make sure you can tether it down. Not so bad on the ones like Syds, as the weight of the car holds it down. I have seen gazebo/marquee style ones flying off in gusts of wind and scratching the hell out of cars..
> 
> If you do go for the gazebo/marquee style, make sure you get some weights for it..


the car being in it m8 makes absolutely no difference m8, it comes with your choice of ground anchoring, from grass to stone to like mine concrete, the frame of the tent in my case is bolted to the ground, that tent ain't going nowhere 8) 8) 8)


----------

